# Multiple Lipoma Excision



## bpowell121774 (Jun 2, 2010)

I work for General surgeons in the private sector and I am trying to figure out whether it is appropriate to bill for multiple lipoma excisions through the same incision site.  All the lipoma's were sent to pathology and there was 3 distinct separate lipomas.  Any insight on this would be appreciated.


----------



## courtney_stutler (Jun 3, 2010)

If there was only 1 incision, I would only bill for 1.


----------



## LindaEV (Jun 3, 2010)

courtney_stutler said:


> If there was only 1 incision, I would only bill for 1.



I agree. But of course, if there are separate incisons, I'd bill separately.
The thing with multiple lipomas taken through one incision is they are often taken in "bulk" as one big specimen...even if not, I'd bill it as one.


----------



## puttenesca@hotmail.com (Jun 23, 2010)

since musculoskeletal codes for tumor removal are based on size, i would add all the 3 lipoma masses together to code the size of the lesion being removed, but only if you are legitimatly able to use the musculoskeletal code. That would require correct documentation, of course.


----------

